# What is your dog's currency?



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I approach it a little differently, I try to use lower value foods most often, so when I need something that's higher value I don't have to search hard. So around the house I almost always stick to dry treats such as kibble or Charlee Bears.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

We love the Zukes mini's for training. They're already small so I don't waste time breaking them up into pieces. The only higher value treat I like to keep around the house is dried liver. That's probably the most valuable I've found. Beef or lamb works great and it's very light so I can stuff a handful in my pocket if I need to and it doesn't weigh me down.


----------



## The life of Piper (Feb 24, 2015)

KLEENEX!!!!! If we want to bring her in the house after getting out, we wave a Kleenex and she comes running, lol!!!


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

Have you tried string cheese? We use that as well as treats we cook and store. If you're interested in one of the recipes, let me know and I'll be happy to share it.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

For Gracie, the highest value treat I've found so far is dehydrated lamb lung. It's packed a couple of different ways. I like the one that's already broken into smallish pieces.
You can break it up even further and a little goes a long way. I try not to over use it so as to keep it high value.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Max will stand on his head and sing the National Anthem backwards for a chunk of venison baloney

Or a chicken hot dog, cut up and microwaved till crispee

Or cheese

He's pretty food driven


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

4goldengirls said:


> Have you tried string cheese? We use that as well as treats we cook and store. If you're interested in one of the recipes, let me know and I'll be happy to share it.


Yes, I'd love the recipe(s) of you don't mind sharing! Thank you!

And yes, I've done string cheese.


----------



## The life of Piper (Feb 24, 2015)

laprincessa said:


> Max will stand on his head and sing the National Anthem backwards for a chunk of venison baloney
> 
> Or a chicken hot dog, cut up and microwaved till crispee
> 
> ...


Haha! Go ally piper! She could be out cold one sec, and begging as soon as she hears food being eaten or smells it. Usually she is courteous and won't bark but sometimes she will if she really wants something.:wavey:


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

Baby Food Recipe
Ingredients:
3/4 cup Wheat Germ
3/4 cup Powdered Milk
1 Egg
2 oz. jar baby food (beef, liver, chicken, etc.) ****
1/2 jar water (use the baby food jar)

Pre-heat oven to 350 degrees

Mix ingredients together and drop by teaspoonfuls onto cookie sheet.
Cook in the oven for 20 minutes.

Can be frozen - these are ALL natural and in hot, humid weather should be stored in a refrigerator. Use sparingly, one cookie is good for 5-10 treats.

***be sure to use baby food that does NOT contain onion powder or onion salt.

****************************************

As far as the hot dogs, have you tried to microwave them? I find the cheaper brands microwave nicely and don't leave your hands all gooey and greasy.

Slice hot dog to thickness a little thicker then a nickel. spread on paper towel making sure sides don't touch as they will weld together, and place in microwave on high from anywhere 1:35 to 2 minutes, depending on how you prefer. I like a little "chew" so I stick closer to 1:45, as I don't like them crisp. However, some dogs like them crisp.
These can be frozen until needed.

******************

I have a great recipe for tuna fudge and when I find it later, I will post.


----------



## retrieverbear (Jan 19, 2014)

String cheese
We like string cheese because it's easy, individually wrapped, and doesn't make a mess

Boiled Chicken
great at home or outdoors but makes a mess

Freeze dried meat treats
look for the softer ones so you can break them into smaller pieces

Peanut Butter 
we use a squeeze tube from a camping store to dispense the peanut butter during training

Bread
It's our emergency treat. We only use a small piece but he'll do anything for bread. It's obedience magic!


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

The life of Piper said:


> Haha! Go ally piper! She could be out cold one sec, and begging as soon as she hears food being eaten or smells it. Usually she is courteous and won't bark but sometimes she will if she really wants something.:wavey:


Max does this sort of "excuse me, did you forget something?" woof if he really wants something and I'm not handing it over

They are adorable, aren't they?


----------



## quilter (Sep 12, 2011)

Let's see, the really high value treats are:

Cheese puffs
Cooked stew meat. (The human stuff. Cook the meat for four hours in the spice packet.)
Canned cat food

With the stew meat and the cat food, I have to be sure they arent too good. Otherwise, the food itself causes the distraction.


----------



## prezofxms (Jun 22, 2014)

My dogs love cheese and peanut butter. Otherwise, pupperoni and milk bones (I buy the minis) are favorites.

Otherwise, the dogs nearby might be too much of a distraction right now. Is there a way you can work up to this level of distraction?

For example, Jasmine desperately wants to chase fast moving cars. I started pretty far away from that intersection and rewarding her for paying attention to me. Then every day worked my way closer and closer until we were calming walking down the street with the cars.


----------

